# Game #29: Cavs @ Bucks (1/4/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(18-10) @* *Milwaukee Bucks* *(17-11)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Bradley Center*, Milwaukee, Wisconsin

Cleveland has had a time to rest after their big win against the Pistons. But now the team hits the road for another tough game against a divisional foe. Milwaukee has several players who can score against our defense. They have a good mixture of talent. Hughes will need to have a solid game defensively and find his flow offensively (he’s looking better as of late). Damon Jones struggled offensively against the Pistons and will need to find his shot quickly. LeBron James may find himself being crowded and swarmed early, forcing him to become a passer at points in the game where he looks to assert himself. Let's hope the squad shows up to clear up space for James.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/04/2006 | Cavs anxious to deliver their message*












> *Cavs anxious to deliver their message*
> *Brown’s team has a seven-game losing streak at Bradley Center*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Milwaukee Bucks Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Milwaukee Bucks Preview (click on picture)*

Catching a huge huge break with Ford being out: we have no one who can match up with him and he causes all kinds of trouble for Snow and Jones. Should be a win for us if this team finally shows some testicular fortitude on the road as we should be even or better then the Bucks at every other position


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need to avoid a close game with the Bucks. They are *11-0 *in games decided by 5 pts or less.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Don't underestimate Maurice Williams. He's just as deadly as Ford. Better offensive game. He could light the Cavs up for 40 easily.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhh Larry Hughes is out with a right finger problem. Rack up another road loss.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ouch. Levels the field. They lose Ford, we lose Hughes. We can still do it though. Someone has to step up though. Either Damon, who has been defending better, or Luke Jackson, maybe even.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG Hughes needs surgery on the finger! He's gonna miss 6 weeks to 2 months! 

Man he gets injured every damn season, ahhh man this sucks


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hey, where did you hear 6 weeks to two months?

If he was going to go out, this is probably the time to do it because he'll have the all-star break coming up.

This is going to be rough going regardless. Without Hughes, we're almost back to being the team we were last year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> hey, where did you hear 6 weeks to two months?
> 
> If he was going to go out, this is probably the time to do it because he'll have the all-star break coming up.
> 
> This is going to be rough going regardless. Without Hughes, we're almost back to being the team we were last year.


Michael Reghi announced it at the start of the game. Said Ferry flew with Hughes out to Washington to have the finger examined and that they recommend surgery. Minimum 6-8 weeks.

I agree we are essentially last years team without Hughes. Luke or Sasha HAS to step up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Honestly the defense looks solid...we are making some progress as a team defensively. LBJ in particular is looking pretty good out there lately...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew picking up the scoring load a bit with 10 halfway through the 2nd


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Where it hurts is when Lebron goes down to the bench. There's no perimeter slashing creator type.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man our offense looks ragged without Hughes...Snow is ending up in Larry's spots and is hopeless trying to break his man down 1 on 1.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The simple drive-and-pitch is killing us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well considering we got slapped with not having Larry right before tip-off, being down 4 isn't all that bad. That Bogut 4pt play was the difference or we could have been tied or had the lead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> The simple drive-and-pitch is killing us.


We have no one who can contain quick PG's without Larry, maybe play Wilks more in the 2nd half to matchup with Williams.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron has jacked 15 shots at the half. Where did that come from?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

One thing I don't understand about Larry's injury is he was playing very well in the last couple games. If his finger was bothering him so bad that he needed surgery, he must have an unbelievable tolerance for pain?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We have no one who can contain quick PG's without Larry, maybe play Wilks more in the 2nd half to matchup with Williams.


Which is why I always dream of Cleveland somehow getting 2 first round picks and one of them magically being a good defensive player at the 1, like Rondo (I know, yeah right, ain't gonna happen).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs looks a step slow in the 2nd half. Lebron in particular is playing in a malaise for some reason.

He better snap out of it or we're screwed.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The team looks okay early out the gate. A chance to get the game down to a 1 point lead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Aight we need to get over the hump and take the lead


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uggh big momentum killer by DJ, come on he needs to ht these open shots


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It's a strange stretch of basketball right now. Neither team looks great. If Cleveland could just get it going a little more, they could stamp the quarter (and the game).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron playing like his cat died. This one is going up with the first Indiana game as far as worst games of the season for him. The Cavs defense is the only thing keeping them in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It's a 3 point game. This is killing me. Despite the poor play and being short-handed, they're hanging around in this game. One good possession on the defensive end, followed by an offensive score and we could be tied. It's so close but seems far away (because Milwaukee starts to rattle it off when we get this close).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs have left a ton of points on the fastbreak.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

A blown fastbreak. The pass was rushed and poor but still, have a decent set of hands. 

Then Redd nails a three-pointer on the next play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm used to seeing pick-and-rolls kill us. But some of these pick-and-roll plays have been the slowest I've ever seen (almost embarassingly slow) and they still convert on the play. What can be said?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs are their own worst enemy. Taking ill advised jumpers when you have a team in the penalty, blowing multiple fast breaks, etc.

Again Lebron better wake up or we have no chance


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James scores on an "and-1 play" in a really odd sequence. Wow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron nails a big 3-ball. Cleveland leads 72-67.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron waking up! :cheers: 

Man that was a clutch 3


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is kind of fllrting with a quadruple double tonight. He's got 20/8/8/6. It'd take a bit of doing, but it's not impossible the way he's getting steals tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> James scores on an "and-1 play" in a really odd sequence. Wow.


That was shades of MJ the way he cupped it with one hand like that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron is kind of fllrting with a quadruple double tonight. He's got 20/8/8/6. It'd take a bit of doing, but it's not impossible the way he's getting steals tonight.


What's crazy is I swear this has been one of his more so-so games but he's dominating the boxscore


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

9 assists.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland looks good right now. The Bucks cannot foul any more without giving up free throws (they'll go over the limit).

Marshall nails the jumper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Cavs are coming around defensively...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love watching Redd shoot. It's like he's throwing darts.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is taking over this game: 

But check out this box score for great Ira Newble:
<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ira Newble, GF</td><td>12</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
God are we going to miss Hughes if Brown doesn't give Sasha or Luke a real chance not just piddly minutes here and there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

10 assists.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great give-and-go play between James and Z. Nice patience showed there.

Then Z takes the charge. Awesome.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did any of you really think we'd get this good defensively with the way we were playing a month ago? You have to give credit to Mike Brown. He had the patience of Job. Didn't once give into offense first.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z taking the charge, I LOVE THE DEFENSE THE CAVS ARE PLAYING. What a horrible time for Hughes to go out, the Cavs are really clicking defensively.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron is taking over this game:
> 
> But check out this box score for great Ira Newble:
> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ira Newble, GF</td><td>12</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody> </table>
> God are we going to miss Hughes if Brown doesn't give Sasha or Luke a real chance not just piddly minutes here and there


Ira Newble always brings hustle but his PER will always be terrible. I'm still angry at him for that "stone hands" moment on the fastbreak. LOL


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs 2 boards for the triple: would like the win instead.

Damn can't get over this Hughes injury just when his game was turning around and AV was coming back boom he goes down


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown seems a bit harded to me with his rotations check out Jone's numbers this game so far:

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">TARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>31</td><td>1-7</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus loot at our backcourt without Hughes:

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>23</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wilks doing a great job out there on Mo Williams!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

1 rebound away.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the big rebound and score (no foul?).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

For good measure here is Wilks numbers as well LOL: THIS IS SERIOIUSLY PATHETIC. Thank God we have Lebron

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Wilks, PG</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Newble with a craptacular pass. Bench the guy (for tonight). Put the fork in him!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God you suck Ira Newble


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Triple Double For James


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with his 11th rebound. Then a jumper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron won us this ball game. He is really unbelievable...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did Newble just get a tech? WTF is he doing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF are you doing Newble getting a technical at this point


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Newble got a foul and then a technical? Why is this man STILL playing? Bench him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron again. Dizzaamm.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus Lebron James is an awesome player


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And Lebron played like crap. Cavs kind of dicking around right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is so good it's not even funny.

Ho hum 32pts 11rebs 11asst 6steals with what seems like minimal effort. Who else in the NBA can even put up a game like that right now?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope Coach Brown tells Newble after the game, "Playing bad is one thing but getting technicals on top of that... Luke and Sasha are taking your place for the REST of the season in the rotation if you pull that crap again." Seriously.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I hope Coach Brown tells Newble after the game, "Playing bad is one thing but getting technicals on top of that... Luke and Sasha are taking your place for the REST of the season in the rotation if you pull that crap again." Seriously.


 Some of our friends will argue that his D makes up for it but damn LOL the dude is atrocious at every other facet of the game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ho, hum. 30 points again. How does he do that?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 91, Milwaukee 84*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Sooooooo...... Luke and Sasha dont play... did they dress?

Can Marshall play any SF ?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Some of our friends will argue that his D makes up for it but damn LOL the dude is atrocious at every other facet of the game


Newble is overrated defensively. I'd much rather see Luke on the floor.

Wilks on the other hand looks good every time he gets a look, I wouldn't be opposed to him getting more minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

When did Lebron become a solid defender? He looks pretty good out there


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Did Luke/Sasha dress?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Or we could always try to get Azuibuike back :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke did. Sasha I think is still injured, no?

Marty Vicious was dressed though! Maybe he's the small forward we want?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> When did Lebron become a solid defender? He looks pretty good out there


Yeah. While it comes and goes, the old "LeBron doesn't play *ANY* defense" speeches seem outdated. Similar to the criticism of "Amare can't hit a shot from 10 feet or more away from the basket." It's all the past.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has actually been a *good* defender, not just above average, of late. His steals have come 1 on 1 or off solid help defense, not so much playing the lanes anymore.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*James is poison vs. Bucks*












> *James is poison vs. Bucks*
> *His triple-double again leads Cavaliers’ victory*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------

